
Kafka and KSQL, Azure Data Lake Storage Gen2, and Other Topics Week 37 - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/09/16/interesting-stuff---week-37/
======
nielsb
A roundup of things I found interesting the week just gone by.

